# French Autoroute Services for MHs



## mgb (Dec 4, 2008)

Is there a list or web site of the French Autoroutes that have a MH service points. We are spending some nights on the French Passion (highly recommended) and need to empty our toilet and grey water waste and top up with fresh
We noted that the larger Carrefour Service stations had them but others didn’t
What we want to do is to plan our journey to use these Autoroute facilities
Thanks in anticipation
Happy wheels
MGB


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

They are all listed on:
www.campingcar-infos.com
Have a look at Aires sur Autorotes. You can also download the Aires as POIs or order the DVD or USB pen drive.
Gerry


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

If you prefer a map then these pdf files should help, doesn't cover Northern France though....

>Western France<

>Eastern France<

As Gerry said as well, 119 aires sur autoroute, although i'm not so sure that's all of them...

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm

Pete


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

GerryD said:


> They are all listed on:
> www.campingcar-infos.com
> Have a look at Aires sur Autorotes. You can also download the Aires as POIs or order the DVD or USB pen drive.
> Gerry


I bought the info via download for €8.00. The 800mb file it took quite a while via a 3MB connection. It contains ALL the info on the website and it runs in your internet browser. 
The file is zipped and after2 hours extracting with 13 hours still to go (there are 29,666 files in the download) I went on google to enquire why it might be taking so long. Seems there is a bug in the Vista unzipping tool which really really slows up the extracting of zipped files and 7-ZIP was suggested as a better option, I cancelled the extracting process, downloaded 7-ZIP, restarted using 7-ZIP and it extracted the files in a couple of minutes.
IMHO it is an excellent site for Aires of all types throughout Europe with over 5,000 listed for France alone and over 3,200 listed throughout the rest of Europe.


----------



## mgb (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for the inf
I will buy the camping car inf DVD
Cheers
MGB


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

mgb

Not sure when you'll be using the aires but the DVD is no longer updated since they brought out the usb stick

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/USB.php


----------



## mgb (Dec 4, 2008)

Thx Telbel
I have downloaded the cle_usb_cci file OK from the Campingcar info site
I am now struggling to extract the files
When I use the Windows extract wixard it tells me that the file is invalid or corrupt
Anu ideas
I run Windows XP
Cheers
MGB


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

The USB stick would be very good for us as we fulltime but as neither of us can read french how do you go about ordering the stick. Am i being thick here or what. We do have all the aires france and have used loads of aires.

steve & ann. -------------- teensvan


----------



## mgb (Dec 4, 2008)

Steve & Ann
You can order the stick from their web site (see the link on Telbels reply)
I am trying to download the files to put on my own stick but i am having a few peoblems
Don't worry about the French language since most of the info is in map form or in pictures
I use a schoolboy French to English dictionary
I stay on the France Passion sites and I need the info for for waste disposal and top up
Cheers
MGB


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Jean-Luc said:


> I bought the info via download for €8.00. The 800mb file it took quite a while via a 3MB connection. It contains ALL the info on the website and it runs in your internet browser.
> The file is zipped and after2 hours extracting with 13 hours still to go (there are 29,666 files in the download) I went on google to enquire why it might be taking so long. Seems there is a bug in the Vista unzipping tool which really really slows up the extracting of zipped files and 7-ZIP was suggested as a better option, I cancelled the extracting process, downloaded 7-ZIP, restarted using 7-ZIP and it extracted the files in a couple of minutes.
> IMHO it is an excellent site for Aires of all types throughout Europe with over 5,000 listed for France alone and over 3,200 listed throughout the rest of Europe.


mgb, see above quote from my earlier post. I originally had great difficulty using the windows extract tool but after downloading 7-ZIP the extraction took only a few minutes. I then made a copy on a memory stick for use in my netbook


----------

